

The Christmas Tree War - Stronico
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/11/not-from-the-onion-the-christmas-tree-war.html

======
dorfmueller
Is this a tax on Christianity ... or attacks on Christianity? Obama can do
better than tax Christmas trees.

